# Montblanc or Omega?



## blu (Jul 31, 2016)

Okay, essentially I'm having a bit of a dilemma. I had my mind set on getting an Omega Speedmaster moon watch but saw this beautiful Montblanc moonphase in the shop and instantly fell in love with it.

Now the problem is this. I can only get one, and as its my first 'proper' watch purchase, I don't want to choose the wrong one and regret it. My thoughts so far are that the Montblanc is much more elegant but doesn't have anywhere near the prestige and history of the Omega, which is a selling point in itself.

I was hoping for some advice as to what I should go for. As I said, this is a watch I am looking to wear for the next few years at least, and so quite an important decision. I was also recommended the Aqua Terra as a third option, but didn't find it as appealing as the moon watch.

Montblanc:

Omega:



blu said:


>


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I quite like the Mont Blanc but I couldn't possibly recomment it over the Omega.

They have quite different characters, one dressy and the other sporty...one bracelet and one strap.

Thats the first thing, bracelet is much superior for an everyday wearer, no hassle and expense replacing worn straps etc.

Secondly one has a pedigree and the other while not a ill thought of brand is more known for its pens than watches. It is in essence a fashion watch.

There could be a place for the Mont Blanc in a collection of good watches but I think its the wrong way to go starting with such a piece. The Omega is tried and tested, universally respected, financially sound and a historical classic. Even if you aren't planning a trip to the moon its a sound proposition.

The Mont Blanc is just pretty.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the Mont Blanc is a bit of a copy of a Blancpain.

I like both, but agree with Daveyboyz


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> the Mont Blanc is a bit of a copy of a Blancpain.
> 
> I like both, but agree with Daveyboyz


 I thought more JLC than Blancpain.

OP in my opinion you should simply buy the one you like most. If its a watch you intend to keep then it matter little resale value and to be fair, with prices on all watches so inflated these days anyone thinking they are going to get their money back in 5 or 10 years time is deluding themselves, those kinds of deals died out years ago and watch companies are charging ever inflated prices and one reason it to rule out precisely that. Also the iconic Omega is the speedmaster professional not the moonphase so how sound a financial prospect all these speedmaster derivative watches are is anybody's guess.

The Montblanc is a nice watch but if you are buying either new AD you are going to take a hit if you sell quick, the Montblanc probably more. If however you are buying to keep then it really doesn't matter. I personally prefer the Montblanc as a decent dress watch the Omega is more a sports/casual watch.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

The Mont Blanc is lovely but it would be a brave choice over the Speedmaster

Two interesting choices (as in completely different)

Id love to say go with your heart but I honestly feel you may regret it long term, have you considered the Speedmaster Moonphase? it may be a good compromise

http://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/omega-speedmaster-professional-moonwatch-moonphase-now-rare-3576-50-00.html


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

If you are asking WIS's to chose between the two the Montblanc has not got a look it...

The Omega would be chosen 10 out of 10 times.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hang on before we all get too blinkered, Mont Blanc were chosen to host some tasty in-house movements recently, badged and inspired by the Minerva company who made ultra high end pieces in the 1930-50s, if this is one of those then they are pretty special and not the runs of the mill fashion stuff (Cartier lite) that M-B used to release. Not sure why they didn't just re-release the Minerva name instead of shoving them into M-B branded cases but they are approaching haute horologie, with hand finishing etc. I have not idea if the model pictured features Minerva guts or not but it is something to consider.

Here is some info on Minerva movements in M-Bs :

http://www.salonqp.com/updates/new_watches/montblanc-1858-chronograph-tachymeter/

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/montblanc-meisterstuck-heritage-collection


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd say you'll be able to shift a moonwatch all day long and not lose too much money if the fancy takes you. It's also a more flexible watch - one that can be worn on any occassion and not look out of place 

I do like the look of the Mont Blanc though!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> Also the iconic Omega is the speedmaster professional not the moonphase so how sound a financial prospect all these speedmaster derivative watches are is anybody's guess.


 Pictured is the speedmaster professional...the "Man on the moon" watch. Historically the value has only gone up, £500, then £1000 and now about £1800-2200 pre-owned.

If the Speedmaster is bought its value is only likely to go one way, the Mont Blanc the other way. There is a good reason for that, desirability and prestige that the Mont Blanc doesn't have.

To those that say "if you're going to keep it then it doesn't matter if it loses money" thats all very well for you, maybe you can be confident you would keep it. For the OP its his first serious watch, would you really advise him to commit to losing a good deal of his money when its quite possible 6 months down the line he might see something he really wants and be wanting a part exchange? I can tell you theres a huge difference how a watch trader would treat a part exchange between these watches...in one instance an easily sold well known and recognised watch vs one that might stay in the cabinet for a long period of time.

I wouldn't deny the Mont Blanc is attractive, even as Padders says good quality but the brand name was tarnished in a way Cartiers has not been. Cartier did release some dogs but the name is undentably assosciated with quality and sophistication, luxury and royalty and have reformed themselves. Mont Blanc have no such exclusive history and though I like their pens, wallets and belts would not be a brand I I would invest in where watches are concerned unless I had a fairly sizable collection covering everything else first.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

You are comparing apples to pears.

Since they are not same at all, I reckon to get an Explorer 114270.

Or 214270 if you prefer bigger case.

Cheers


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Difficult one, I started looking with a similar dilemma and thought I'd settled on a Speedmaster of some kind but the more I looked the more I wondered whether I was simply being drawn into its iconic looks rather than genuinely falling for them. I think the ubiquity of models put me off in the end and the sheer number of them out there on sale. Admittedly not all the 'moon watches' but for me it just put me on the back foot for one.

Its a bit like buying a top of the range E Class AMG I suppose when there are a load of 220 CDI Taxis that look the same. I'd go for something from Aston Martin instead for the badge.

Apart from that it depends whether you want a sports watch or a dress watch. If you like the looks of the montblanc better then buy that. In the end thats the reason I ordered a Longines Legend Diver instead of the speedy, nothing to do with it being better, worse or whatever. I just liked it better.

Also consider other options in the dress watch arena, have a look at watchfinder, they might not be cheap but you can browse their stock in the £2,000 category for example and it will give a cross section of what is available. For example they have a lovely

Blancpain Leman at £3,250










*

*

And a lovely Zenith El Primo moonphase for £3,150










*

*

Probably both in the price region of a new moon watch and probably more exclusive on the forums at least (and in the sale ad's from what I've seen). They are also a bit of a cross between dress and sport being a chronograph / multi dial design so might satisfy your split mind between the sporty speedie and dressy mb.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

All the above is good sense but one other thing to bear in mind, the Speedmaster Moonwatch isn't for everyone. They have been kept pretty true to the late 60s update of a 50s design and this means that on the base model Moonwatch you get a Hesalite (plexiglass) crystal rather that the rather more robust sapphire crystal usually found on more modern designs, though admittedly this has both advantages and disadvantages. Secondly the movement is manual wind only ie not automatic and finally there is no date window. Now you may be fine with this but many folks aren't and it does mean that there can be good reasons to either look elsewhere in Omega's range or indeed at other brands.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Completely agree for a daily wearer manual wind would put me off, its hard enough sorting myself out in the morning as it is without having a watch to wind. I think its got to be a real enthusiasts choice due to the moon links and all that as well as a special occasion watch, unless you like winding them that is. And yes the plastic crystal would put me off too. I'd want some modern up dates. Like with E - Type Jags when Eagle put better brakes on and all that.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had 2 Speedy pros, and love both. The manual wind thing was not an issue, as I got myself into a routine of winding in the morning before I put it on. As for the hesalite, I liked the warmth and retro feel. It did scratch, but a good scrub with some polywatch dealt with that. I do agree that it does require a bit more commitment than other watches, but not excessively so.

As a first proper watch, I would, as has been suggested, look perhaps at some of the other Speedmasters, that are less focussed (ie automatic, sapphire and with date)? I would personally not spend that kind of cash on a watch not made by a specialist watchmaker, although that is my own preference. And I do use a Montblanc fountain pen...

In that price bracket, I would be looking squarely at a good, used Rolex Submariner 16610. Again, that's just me...


----------



## blu (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. I think that nigelp understands my dilemma the best. I was recommended the Omega moon watch as a great first watch to have, that has both history and prestige, and would hold its value better than the other options out there. At the same time, I did feel like I was being 'drawn into its looks', rather than immediately failing in love with it.

I understand these are two very different watches that I am comparing, as I said I was pretty set on the Omega for the reasons above until I actually went to see it in person and spotted the Montblanc. Also, as some of you have mentioned, there are some drawbacks to the moon watch, for example that it is manual wind and the sapphire glass is an extra £500 option rather than coming as standard.

So far the pros of the moon watch for me are that it could be worn both formally and casually (I was potentially thinking of getting a leather deployment strap to supplement the metal) , and that the watch itself is a talking point. The main reaction I have had when showing the Montblanc to friends is that it is a beautiful watch, albeit the story ends there.

Finally, price is another issue. My budget is between £2k-3k. I am being offered quite a good deal on the Montblanc at £2,400 vs its RRP of £3,665. In terms of the Omega, the best price I have been offered is around £2,850 vs its RRP of £3,340. That would also be for perspex glass vs the stronger sapphire and scratching is a worry.

I have also been recommended two other watches, namely the Tag Carrera 5 in Rose Gold and the Longines Saint Imier Chrono. While, the tag is a perfectly nice watch, it is quite plain and comes with a stock ETA and few complications, which is what put me off it. The Longines has a bit more sway, so while fearful of introducing too many options, I would be interested to hear people's thoughts on these as compared to the other two I have already discussed.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The discount you are being offered on the Montblanc tells you all you need to know about how well it is likely to hold it's value if that is important.

There is probably a good reason you are being offered bi-metal watches as well as they are probably hard to shift.

I would normally advise on buying the Omega all day long but if you don't like it for how it looks as well as what it is... probably best to steer clear.


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

blu said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I think that nigelp understands my dilemma the best. I was recommended the Omega moon watch as a great first watch to have, that has both history and prestige, and would hold its value better than the other options out there. At the same time, I did feel like I was being 'drawn into its looks', rather than immediately failing in love with it.
> 
> I understand these are two very different watches that I am comparing, as I said I was pretty set on the Omega for the reasons above until I actually went to see it in person and spotted the Montblanc. Also, as some of you have mentioned, there are some drawbacks to the moon watch, for example that it is manual wind and the sapphire glass is an extra £500 option rather than coming as standard.
> 
> ...


 love the longines, but given the choice would go for the speedmaster. Looking at one myself but prefer the racing model. Check out Swiss watches direct online


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I wouldn't want the upgrade on the glass.. the softer glass can easily be repolished, though the saphire is harder to scratch once scratched its likely to stay that way.

Theres only one model Tag I would own...that one isn't it.

The Longines is attractive but still believe the speedmaster is the best choice from every aspect though saving an extra few pennies for a pre-owned submariner makes perfect sense too.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> Pictured is the speedmaster professional...the "Man on the moon" watch. Historically the value has only gone up, £500, then £1000 and now about £1800-2200 pre-owned.
> 
> If the Speedmaster is bought its value is only likely to go one way, the Mont Blanc the other way. There is a good reason for that, desirability and prestige that the Mont Blanc doesn't have.
> 
> ...


 My mistake quoting the Omega as the moonphase model however, the retail price of the Omega is currently £3340 on Swiss Watches Direct it's £2675 I have no idea what the Montblanc is but anyone buying RRP is going to take a bath whatever they buy and there is zero chance they are going to get anywhere close to their money back never mind turn a profit. Omega can keep going up the point is will people keep paying? Nobody should kid themselves that prices can just keep going up and the value hold its own. Those days died out about 5-10 years ago.

Montblanc watches can likewise be bought grey market at a significant discount similar to Longines or Eterna. Cartier you mention only take a real big hit on their more expensive stuff the tank solo for example doesn't take such a massive hit if bought properly.

The OP stated he wanted a watch to wear and I will always recommend the watch you like not the watch you want to get your money back on in six months if you are thinking like that it is either too expensive or you probably shouldn't have bought it in the first place. Why buy a watch you already doubt you will keep before you have even paid for it?

There is no better way of taking the joy out of owning a watch than worrying about its value.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Any new watch, with the exception of some hard to come by Speedy special editions and Patek Nautili, will lose money on purchase. What a Moonwatch will give is a softer landing. If you buy one used, careful selection will mean you will lose very little if you choose to move it on. Any of your other options will depreciate heavily, and the bimetals especially will be hard to move on if you do decide to try something else.

Of your selections, I would still go with the moon, with sapphire if you prefer. It is more scratch resistant, and while it has the potential to shatter, this is a very rare occurrence!

I assume you are sticking with a new watch? You will get much more for your money with a good used example. For your budget, I would be looking at the Rolex Explorer II. Lovely bit of kit, I have one myself.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not interested in getting into an argument about Montblanc watches, but I'm a little surprised at the negativity here and some snobbishness. I agree with Padders that the times they are a changing and they are producing some outstanding watches and are definitely a brand to watch. Fashion watches, yeah right, in the same way Cartier and Bulgari are!

http://www.montblanc.com/en/discover/haute-horlogerie-.html


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Agree that you will take a hit buying new...thats why I would buy preowned. A watch is not like a tube of toothpaste that gets used up, a quality watch should be just as good a few years old as it would be new.

Personally I wouldn't go for the saphire glass...that softer glass might be scratchable but is also easy to pollish out.

There isn't any snobbishness just an honest assesment of how the brand is seen. Whether high horology or not Mont Blanc are looked at as fashion watches and that will take time to change even if they have upped their game Bulgari also hence the heavy depreciation on each. Cartier aren't seen that way by the general public. You might call this negativity, I call it being realistic. What the OP does with the information is up to him, and if you own such a watch I am not making an attack on you just stating how the market/trade percieves it.

I disagree that making wise choices regarding the value of watches subtracts in any way from the pleasure of watch collecting. I feel a certain pride when I see the AP I bought is well out of my price range now...that every Vacheton I see second hand costs more than I paid for mine, that out of the 30 or so watches I have worn and moved on I rarely made a loss on one. It gave me the ability to own and wear far more watches than I could hope to own permanantly.

Like I say theres nothing wrong with the Mont Blanc as part of a collection, or even as an only watch (though for an only watch I would prefer on a bracelet) but I simply couldn't recommend it as the BETTER option for the stated reasons.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I simply don't agree they are viewed as a fashion watch. Apart from price valuation, do you actually like any of your watches and no I don't own a Montblanc, I returned one I did, but I researched the companies watch making arm before I purchased and some of their latest offerings are stunning.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

For me it can be summed up by the fact Mont Blanc make pens omega make watches , I wouldn't buy an omega pen either ( not that that's possible afaik but hopefully you get my drift )


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

andyclient said:


> For me it can be summed up by the fact Mont Blanc make pens omega make watches , I wouldn't buy an omega pen either ( not that that's possible afaik but hopefully you get my drift )


 I don't think it is as simple as that any more. Omega's parent makes Swatches but also Blancpain, LMVH the parent of Zenith, Tag, Hublot make Ardbeg whisky, Moet Champagne and posh suitcases. Richemont who own *Mont Blanc* also own Cartier, Panerai, A Lange and Sohne, JLC, Vachon Contantin and also does leather goods, clothing and firearms!!. I think being in the stable as those prestige names is a plus not a minus IMO.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Of course I like my watches. The fact that I am not doing my money only adds to that enjoyment. If I was doing my bollocks on them financially it would probably detract from the whole experience for me but don't let that make you think I don't like and enjoy watches, I am just particular about which I buy from every aspect.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

My head says Omega (resale will be better although you will still take a hit and certainly you wont make anything short term)

my heart says Mont Blanc as its different and (IMO) a better watch

Put it this way if you put a Speedmaster on the Friday thread id skip past it (along with countless other forum favourites) the Mont Blanc would be appreciated for being different and interesting

As for the movement/crystal etc the Speedmaster would I think be too much of a compromise for me


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

blu said:


> I had my mind set on getting an Omega Speedmaster moon watch but *saw this beautiful Montblanc moonphase in the shop and instantly fell in love with it.*
> 
> *I was hoping for some advice as to what I should go for.*


 You've answered your own question there mate, you fell in love with the Montblanc moonphase so that's the one you should go for.

You're welcome. :teethsmile:


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

Padders said:


> I don't think it is as simple as that any more. Omega's parent makes Swatches but also Blancpain, LMVH the parent of Zenith, Tag, Hublot make Ardbeg whisky, Moet Champagne and posh suitcases. Richemont who own *Mont Blanc* also own Cartier, Panerai, A Lange and Sohne, JLC, Vachon Contantin and also does leather goods, clothing and firearms!!. I think being in the stable as those prestige names is a plus not a minus IMO.


 I agree, also MB seem to hold their Value fairly well and make some stunning new models, particularly like the new 4810 chrono . Chopard are better known for jewellery but are another example of companies producing some great watches, would love a mille miglia 1000 . Better to buy a watch you really like than going with the flow. Having said that am saving for a speedy at the moment.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Omega also make perfume! Cartier are one of the worlds oldest watch makers to regard them as a "fashion brand" along side the likes of Hugo Boss or Armani who have no horolgical history is completely wrong.

Montblanc have developed in house movements and even their entry level watches are built to a reasonably good standard. Good attention to detail on the dial usually decorated movements, if someone is keen on getting a Montblanc I would certainly not dissuade them. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Omega speedmaster its an excellent watch but if your heart is set on one thing don't buy another just because of the resale value! You are buying a watch to enjoy for many years not an investment, if an investment is what you are looking for you need a bank or to buy a few sovereigns not a watch.

That being said, the Montblanc does appear to be similar to the JLC perhaps you should take a look at that one and consider if you want to continue to save for that one rather than buying the Montblanc and thinking you have bought the also ran. Another thing you may want to consider as someone else mentioned, first and foremost Montblanc are known for pens not watches, Omega are known for watches not perfume.

That being said if I was buying a new pen it would probably be a Visconti not Montblanc :teethsmile:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder how many members on here would be willing to invest the money in this model Montblanc watch? Not many I would guess...

What if you tried to move it on within a few weeks/months of ownership, if for example... what is the saying ...hmm.. I didn't bond with it?

How much of a hit would you take on it? A fair bit I would guess, or you may have to bond with it longer than you wanted

Now that is not the only reason of ownership, it does have a big part to play, as watches tend to change hands quicker in these circles... just saying,,,


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> That being said if I was buying a new pen it would probably be a Visconti not Montblanc :teethsmile:


 You could look at these.


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

martinzx said:


> I wonder how many members on here would be willing to invest the money in this model Montblanc watch? Not many I would guess...
> 
> What if you tried to move it on within a few weeks/months of ownership, if for example... what is the saying ...hmm.. I didn't bond with it?
> 
> ...


 I have to say I would be happy to buy it but have a couple of wants in front of this at the moment


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Honestly, I wouldn't invest money in any watch, I would buy the one I like for the best price I could find and enjoy it. Be that Montblanc or Omega.

Omega pens, well I have seen Rolex umbrellas so why not?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not talking about investing. .. How many reading will actually pony up and buy this Montblanc model? Zero that's how many :baby:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

blu said:


> Okay, essentially I'm having a bit of a dilemma. I had my mind set on getting an Omega Speedmaster moon watch but saw this beautiful Montblanc moonphase in the shop and instantly fell in love with it.
> 
> Now the problem is this. I can only get one, and as its my first 'proper' watch purchase, I don't want to choose the wrong one and regret it. My thoughts so far are that the Montblanc is much more elegant but doesn't have anywhere near the prestige and history of the Omega, which is a selling point in itself.
> 
> I was hoping for some advice as to what I should go for. As I said, this is a watch I am looking to wear for the next few years at least, and so quite an important decision. I was also recommended the Aqua Terra as a third option, but didn't find it as appealing as the moon watch.


 Hi Blu - take a step back and think about what you want. You said that this would be your first `proper' watch purchase but what exactly do you mean by that?

You could buy a very decent watch for under £500 that will keep good time and last you for many years and so they are `proper' watches.

Now, you seem to be looking at something in the £2k to £3k price bracket and again I would ask what are your criteria? If future value is important to you then most forum members would probably say "buy a Rolex Submariner". Although they are very good watches that will hold their value (based on current trends) I would not buy one simply because they are 40mm and I like bigger watches. The 42mm Explorer ii could tick the boxes for a daily wear but may not hold value quite as well as a Sub but i think it would give me more pleasure.

looking at your choices, the Omega probably ticks more boxes regarding future value, history etc but if the Mont Blanc catches your heart then it may well give you far more enjoyment.

The way I look at things is that if you pay £3k for a watch and enjoy it for 10 years then it has cost you £300 per year or just under £6 per week and that equates to a couple of coffees in Starbucks etc.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

A well argued thesis but I would comment that to get a decent Sub or 42mm Exp-II you are looking at laying out nearer £4K rather than the £2-3Kyou mention, particularly with the latter which has only been around a short while and is £5500 new. The only sports Rolex readily available in that range is the older 40mm Exp-II.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

This has turned into a good topic and it's very clear where MB is aimed and it's high.

I too have an Omega pen so it was good to see the shots of those above.

I also have a Chopard Mille Miglia and would love to complement it with one of their Monaco models in due course (unlikely, but you never know). I actually spent some time looking at those on Sunday at their boutique in Bangkok as well as two 'high end' (well they do sell Patek as well) AD's who also represent them.

However you wish to describe them, these are quality watches and a million miles away from those usually associated with the word, 'fashion'.


----------

